# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Question about ColossalCheats

## Murky3712

Hi, ColossalCheats they are truthful? I do not see much popularity or interest and I do not know if I buy it. They do not have discord and live chat as I see. apart from that only pay with BTC.

----------


## kkk089

ColossalCheats is a scam website that uses other aimbot developers cheat. Also cracked versions, do not buy from them  :Smile:

----------

